# No Billing in Education Class



## kellyamoore99 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello,

I am 99% complete wil my quote "Medical Billing and Coding" Course.  The course included only a brief overview of reimbursement - CareerStep outpatient.  Several people who have attended this course have been interviewed are asked what billing programs they know and  one student could not pass the "Billing" test she was given, due to the fact that we really did not learn the billing aspect - again just a brief overview of reimbursement.

What are some suggestions to get up to snuff on the billing side of Coding?

Thank you,

kellyamoore99:


----------



## Brite Eyes 1968 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Billing*

Hi! From my experience, billing is a must! Just an "overview" is not going to get you the job and/or career that you want.  Get into a program with billing and insurance and then get certified.


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 2, 2011)

I teach the billing part of a "Medical Coding & Billing" program.  This is a certificate program, not a degree course.  It's 18 weeks in length and I get the class for the last 5 weeks, a total of ten three hour classes.  I have completely re-written the original program because I felt it did not teach what students needed to know and I also feel that 30 hours is not enough time.  Maybe the students who take the course you are in (I have advised my students to do this) need to provide feedback to the insitution offering it and let them know the problems being encountered when looking for work.  It won't solve your dilemma, but it could help future students.

In the meantime, try to find a mentor.  Network at your local chapter meetings and ask questions, try to become current on federal and state regulations regarding billing.  As far as what billing programs you know, my feelings are this: If a company is hiring you for "data entry" you only need to know computer basics,  you will need to learn the ins and outs of whatever program they use.  Some are similar some are very different but if you know your way around a computer and can use programs like Word and Excel you can learn any billing software.  Make sure your computer skills are up to date and show this on your resume.  List any computer programs you know.  To me it is more important to know how the coding affects the billing, know how to link the diagnosis and procedure codes to show medical necessity, and to be familiar with state and federal regulations.   I always emphasize to my students that the nice thing about billing is you don't need to memorize everything, you just need to know where to find the answers.  Visit payer websites and look up some of their policies, familiarize yourself with Medicare LCDs & NCDs.  There are many ways you can learn on your own if you are motivated.  CMS has web-based training classes (which by the way offer AAPC CEUs) and the classes are free.  Try to emphasize the knowledge you have obtained rather than your lack of knowledge about particular billing software, and good luck.

Doreen, CPC


----------

